# Health Insurance options in Mexico



## RodiM (May 14, 2016)

Hello,
I am a U.S. citizen and currently carry Medicare and a MediGap. If I retire to Mexico, I assume I will have to give up my current health insurance, or is there an option where I could I keep my present insurance and use it in Mexico? Or I must purchase health insurance in Mexico? 
If yes, I understand there is a state health insurance option, less expensive, and also a private one, which, of course, is superior in quality. 

Would an expert please give me an idea of costs involved for top private health insurance versus the general, less expensive option? 
Cost of medications in the US is, as we know, high. How does it compare to Mexico? Thank you.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ts-living-mexico/785338-health-insurance.html


----------

